

Brand New HDF5 interface – Request for Feedback - jobo808

This is a request for feedback for our brand new HDF5 API. After a closed beta phase we are now opening up the new API for the public. The main features of the API:<p>· Smoothly integrated into the ILNumerics computing environment (.NET; C#&#x2F; Visual Basic)
· Efficient memory management
· Convenient OO design
· Visual Studio Integration
· Targeting ‘AnyCPU’
· Covering all important aspects of the HDF5 feature set<p>The (preliminary) documentation can be found on our website:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ilnumerics.net&#x2F;hdf5-interface.html<p>In order to try the API yourself, just drop us a line! We would love to hear your feedback: 
info@ilnumerics.net<p>The ILNumerics Team
======
dang
Posts without URLs are penalized. You'd be better off posting as a story
linking straight to your URL. You could add this text as a comment in the new
thread.

